# Already 2K for Punky Zoé!



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oyez oyez, braves gens : aujourd'hui se tient sur la place publique le postiversaire de PZ.
Ce post hautement symbolique la fait entrer officieusement officiellement dans le cercle des doubles millénaires de WR. 
Les autres sont habituellement remplis de finesse et de bon sens sudiste (oui Cal !), et surtout teintés d'une bonne dose d'humour et de bonne humeur (ça fait beaucoup de "bon" tout ça, je sais... ).
Festoyons donc en son honneur ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## Jocaste

Champagne !!


----------



## geve

Bon alors, 2K sans caféine pour Punky s'il vous plaît, elle a suffisamment d'énergie comme ça, ça ira. Et vous nous mettrez des cahouètes avec, et une poire aussi, vous serez bien aimable. Comment tu dis, Karine ? Ce n'est pas une poire, mais une pomme ? Bof (comme dirait l'autre) : poire, pomme, prune... Une vieille prune ? Ok, mais ne comptez pas sur la grâce présidentielle pour vous la faire sauter. Et l'addition c'est pour ma pomme, hein ! Si, si, ça me fait plaisir ! Allez, cul sec les filles. Mieux vaut te dépêcher Zoé, tu sais comme je bois vite et comme ça me sied au teint. De toute façon, puisqu'il faut manger cinq fruits et légumes par jour, autant en boire deux ou trois, ça sera toujours ça de pris, pas vrai ?

Féloches la punkette !


----------



## DearPrudence

Mon dieu, c'est le rush avec tous ces postis !!
Mais je tenais quand même à passer pour te féliciter & trinquer avec des produits locaux (autre spécialiste de la région, nos réponses, mais j'en ai pas sous la main ... )

*Félicitations & au plaisir sur le forum *


----------



## Calamitintin

Il était une fois, Zoé. La petite Zoé est née le 15 avril, l'année de la Vème République. Elle alla d'abord au CP, puis au CE1. Ses jeux de mots fréquents lui valurent vite le surnom de Pun (oui je l'ai cherchée loin celle-là...).Jusqu'au jour où quelqu'un, qui ne la connaissait pas, demanda : "c'est qui, Pun ?". La réponse fut immédiate : "Pun ? Qui ? Zoé !!!". Depuis elle modernisa son surnom en Punky, qui nous fait imaginer le pire la concernant...
Joyeux postiversaire !!!
++
Cal


----------



## itka

Chère Punky, pour ce 2000 ème post, veuille trouver ici un modeste témoignage de ma sympathie 

(je sais, je sais,  ça se voit pas, mais si tu n'imagines pas comme j'ai bataillé  pour arriver à ça  et t'envoyer ça ! Faut-il que je t'aime ! )


----------



## zazap

Punkyzoe!  Toutes mes félicitations.  En fait, je suis punkyzazap, on a peut-être beaucoup de choses en commun...
J'espère te croiser plus souvent dans les forums...zazap!


----------



## RocketGirl

Salut à tout le monde !!

Ouah ...  Ça fait déjà quelques mois depuis que je suis venue sur le forum, et là Punky, je trouve que tu es déjà arrivée à deux mille postes ... Félicitations !

Je ne reste pas longtemps aujourd'hui, mais j'espère revenir de temps en temps... Tu seras sans doute à ton troisième postiversaire à mon retour Punky !

Un gâteau pour partager (j'ai déjà pris mon morceau  )

À la prochaine !!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Plus d'effet de surprise, comme la première fois, certes, mais que c'est agréaaaaable , de recevoir un petit message (concocté avec amour, dextérité et/ou sueur , peu importe, pourvu que j'ai l'ivresse !) des ancien(ne)s, de nouveaux, voire même de revenant(e)s (aussitôt disparue ? ). 

Mettons les choses au point, j'ai peut-être l'âge de la Ve république, mais je refuse d'être réformée, moi ! , *M'ENFIN?! 

*Je vous fait à tou(te)s des bises, des bisous, des bisettes et même des grrrrsous !  xx


Si on allait fêter ça ...  ? ​


----------



## Thomas1

Félicitations Punky Zoé ! C'est toujours une plaisir de lire tes messges.   

Tom


----------



## Ploupinet

Euh... Quoi ? M'enfin ?!   Je suis encore en retard sur un congrat ??? 

Et bah tant pis, ça ne m'empêchera pas de te souhaiter un...

 Joyeux Punkyversaire !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Thomas, c'est toujours un plaisir aussi, d'essayer de répondre à tes questions pertinentes !
Ploup', qui a dit que tu étais en retard ? Au plaisir sur les forums ! 
Bisous, aussi
PZ


----------



## tie-break

La liste des gens en retard s'agrandit...
M'enfin ?!  On dit justement qu'il vaut mieux tard que jamais ! 
Donc, *félicitations, félicitations et encore félicitations* ! (il faudrait peut-être l'écrire 2000 fois mais ça fait un peu long...)


----------



## PhilFrEn

Bien le bravo miss Zoé, une helpeuse très utile que tu es .

Merci de ta présence.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Stéfano, Phil, merci d'être passés ! 

Helpeuse... hmmm, pas très académique (française), mais, je m'en souviendrai ! 

Stéfano, s'il te plaît, ne m'oblige pas à te dire 2000 fois merci, ça va lasser les autres ! 

Et ... bisous aussi


----------



## zaby

s'cuse moi d'être en retard, j'essayais la dernière invention de Gaston

Mais maintenant que je sais qu'il y a un pot en ton honneur, me voilà 

Félicitations !!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Zaby, je voulais pas te réveiller, ça a l'air tellement confortable  (mais,  n'oublie pas de refaire le plein ).

Et gaffe au pot-au-noir !

Bisous
PZ


----------



## Nicomon

*Joyeux post - postiversaire Zoé ! *

Je suis très en retard, je sais ... mais j'ai une bonne excuse... ce n'est pas parce que j'étais au fond de mon grand jardin.  

Non, c'est que j'attendais une commande toute spéciale que j'ai passée à ma pâtissière, pour célébrer l'heureux événement. 

Le cadeau est en route vers Pau. Pour un avant goût, je t'envoie la photo. 

Tourlou !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Merci Nicole,

J'espère que tu l'as bien emballé (et qu'il ne va pas traverser l'Atlantique à la nage ). Mais non, mais non, en fait il est équipé pour la rando, je vais l'emmener en montagne (dès que la pluie voudra bien s'arrêter ).

À bientôt
Punky


----------

